# 2Coolers in Pecan Grove



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

I recently saw 2Cool stickers on some boats and pickups in the Pecan Grove subdivision in Richmond where I live. Thought it may be nice to meet up one evening for a drink. Always nice to meet other 2Cool members for fishing buddies. We can set around and complain about this constant wind. 

Drop me a PM if interested.

Bill


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I will be moving to kingdom heights in august. Hopefully we can get a fort bend county get together some time.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

I am not too far away in New Territory.. Fort Bend get together sounds like a plan..


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

:texasflag

I live out toward Fulshear and would like to get together, however I am in CA. working right now.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm in WaterView just across 99


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I am off of 723. I always like to meet 2Coolers.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Grovers*

The beer is always flowing at my house just off Pitts Rd.
Give me a heads up when a date is set.


----------



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

*2Cooler Meeting*

Well I'm going bay fishing Thurs. and have to go to Waco this Sat. for a photo shoot. So how about meeting next Sat. June 4th at Times Square Entertainment bowling alley in Katy at the corner of 99 & I10. Say at 7 PM.

We can have drinks, watch sports on the huge TV and tell lies about the big one that got away last year. We all know it wasn't anything this year with all the wind. Please reply if you can make it.


----------



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

So who is going to meet up this Sat. at Times Square Entertainment Bar?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

PhotoBill said:


> So who is going to meet up this Sat. at Times Square Entertainment Bar?


In Katy? I thought this was a Fort Bend gathering?


----------



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

It is, that is just the meeting place. Any local fisherman can go, the more the better.


----------

